# Shipping Companies, New York to London



## NickyW1234 (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

My husband and I are moving back to London after two years living in New York. When we moved to NY we only brought suitcases of clothes, but we now need to move quite a few boxes of house hold belongings that we have bought whilst living here to London. 

I have had a load of quotes and we are thinking of booking iMoveGreen / Bekins. Has anyone had a good or bad experience with this company? Could anyone recommend a company that they have had a good experience with? 

We are not shipping furniture and we aren't in a huge rush (if that information helps!). Thanks in advance for your help. 

Nicky


----------



## Kim_J (Apr 2, 2012)

NickyW1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving back to London after two years living in New York. When we moved to NY we only brought suitcases of clothes, but we now need to move quite a few boxes of house hold belongings that we have bought whilst living here to London.
> 
> ...


Are you going to ship with a van crate, or will you ship it as a palate? I found that the one of the least expensive was United Van Lines and that was who my husband I ended up moving with using a van crate. They partnered with a mover here in Oxford and it was seamless for the most part with the exception of lack of communication from the US shipper to the UK shipper when our crate was held up in customs due to botched paperwork. 

Start to finish the whole experience took 2 and half months but that was to be expected. My best advice is to figure out the amount of boxes you are shipping and go from there. Get quotes but be armed with the container size you need to use so they don't try and upsell you something that you really don't need. We managed a 2 bed apt into a van crate, packed solid (almost bursting) but that was mostly books and a 3 small pieces of furniture. 

Hope this helps!


----------

